# Jericho



## jenna (Jul 3, 2006)

this is a new post-apocalyptic show starting in a few months. and i love anything post-apocalyptic! if done well it could really kick arse... but we shall have to wait and see if it IS done well!

http://www.tv.com/jericho-2006/show/58068/summary.html


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 3, 2006)

Certainly looks interesting. I shouldn't get too excited though, I doubt we'll get it here any time soon.


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 3, 2006)

Wasn't there a Showtime production of the same story a very few years ago? I wasn't subscribing to Showtime, so I never saw it but I'm sure I saw it advertised. Different actors, though.


----------



## williamjm (Jul 11, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a Showtime production of the same story a very few years ago? I wasn't subscribing to Showtime, so I never saw it but I'm sure I saw it advertised. Different actors, though.



You might be thinking of "Jeremiah", a post-apocalyptic TV series by Babylon 5 creator J. Michael Straczynski that lasted two seasons. 

In Jeremiah the premise was that a global plague had wiped out everyone over the age of about 13 in the early 21st Century leaving the children behind to fend for themselves. The story is set 20 years after the plague ended as the (now grown-up) children who survived try to rebuild a society in the ruins of America. It was a good show.


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 11, 2006)

williamjm said:
			
		

> You might be thinking of "Jeremiah", a post-apocalyptic TV series by Babylon 5 creator J. Michael Straczynski that lasted two seasons.
> 
> In Jeremiah the premise was that a global plague had wiped out everyone over the age of about 13 in the early 21st Century leaving the children behind to fend for themselves. The story is set 20 years after the plague ended as the (now grown-up) children who survived try to rebuild a society in the ruins of America. It was a good show.


 
Yes, I certainly might be.


----------



## jenna (Jul 11, 2006)

Jeremiah was KICK ARSE!! i am still so so so sore about it being cancelled. but at least we got two seasons i guess, that's more than a lot of other shows get... (ie Firefly...)


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Jul 17, 2006)

For some reason, I also got Jerico confused with Jeremiah, the 2002 series with Luke Perry and Malcolm Jamal Warner. Never saw it though....

Just saw the preview for Jerico yesterday and it looks like it could be interesting.


----------



## jenna (Jul 18, 2006)

well it's not hard to get the titles mixed up, they're very similar.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 21, 2006)

After seeing the pilot for *Jerico* last night, I felt like I was watching a TV movie of the week from the 1970's. The characters were unrealistic but predictable and there basically wasn't anything else. I happened to catch *Serenity* on a premium channel right afterward and the quality contrast was so dramatic that I felt better about the world in general. *Jerico* is definitely poor melodrama rather than Science Fiction.


----------



## jenna (Sep 21, 2006)

oh, i was afraid of that  the pilot is just about to come on here in half an hour. i'll be watching it, even though it will be very very fuzzy because my aerial hasn't been installed yet!


----------



## Teir (Sep 21, 2006)

Im watching the first episode right now.............


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 21, 2006)

I watched it. What did everyone think? 
It could have been better, could have been worse. I think Id give it a C+. Ill watch it if there's nothing else on and I dont feel like reading....

The story takes a tremendous amount of liberties in terms of realism. Its like Prison Break in that sense, if you can swallow the parts that dont make any sense, you could be entertained enough to keep watching.
Otherwise it looks like its trying to incorporate some elements of Lost into the story. A group of people survive a disaster, need to work together etc...


----------



## BookStop (Sep 21, 2006)

I watched it - Hohumm - It was alright, nothing to get excited about, though. A few plot holes - and a couple of things i openly guffawed at, but still. I might watch it anyways, so long as nothin' better is on.


----------



## jenna (Sep 22, 2006)

Since there's not much else on at the moment, it's going on the list. But I thought it could have been so much better. Or maybe that was just because of the fuzzy black and white picture I was watching!


----------



## Teir (Sep 22, 2006)

Sadly I can forsee it getting very crappy fairly soon


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 22, 2006)

Its **possible** that it might get better. Theres always hope. 

I always hate first episodes anyway. They always have the same lame catch-the-audience-up-on-events conversations: 
"Hi Joe, remember me, Bob? Remember that time I stole your girlfriend at you father's funeral?"
"Ah yes, that was right before I joined the Navy, realized I was gay, got out on a medical discharge and came home to tend the farm for the last 3 years."
"Ahhh yes...good times!"


----------



## The Lone Stranger (Sep 22, 2006)

I watched the pilot episode.  I couldn't help but compare it to ALAS,BABYLON, a great post holocaust novel published in the early 60's.  However, the weakness of the show was that it all hit the fan too early.  They should of taken at least a few weeks to establish characters, and then they could have demonstrated how the radical lifestyle change effected them.  That was one of the strengths of the novel.

All in all, the show was just OK.  I will probably give it another two times, and if it doesn't totally hook me, then just give up.


----------



## Loner (Sep 25, 2006)

I watched the pilot with bated breath, hoping against hope that it wouldn't be another formulaic, cliche-ridden hack-fest.

Sadly, I think it will become very much like "Lost" but set in Kansas. Everyweek the ads will promise startling events and ground-breaking drama with mad hyperbole. 
They will trot out the crappy taglines "A stranger arrives in town with shocking information! But can they be trusted?" 
Who will cheat on whom? What is the Jack's big secret? Jane loves Jack, but does Jack really love Jane? 
All soap-opera schlock. Why don't they tackle the big questions? Why don't they ever run out of toilet paper? 



			
				Trey Greyjoy said:
			
		

> I always hate first episodes anyway. They always have the same lame catch-the-audience-up-on-events conversations:



Too true Trey!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 11, 2006)

steve12553 said:


> After seeing the pilot for *Jerico* last night, I felt like I was watching a TV movie of the week from the 1970's. The characters were unrealistic but predictable and there basically wasn't anything else. I happened to catch *Serenity* on a premium channel right afterward and the quality contrast was so dramatic that I felt better about the world in general. *Jerico* is definitely poor melodrama rather than Science Fiction.


I tried and tried to watch it.  Finally Gerald McRaney got off the couch and I heard he had the flu.  I've gone to work with the flu and took care of three kids.  I was very disappointed in the show.


----------



## jenna (Dec 11, 2006)

I definitely found that it got better towards the end of the season, but I hate how at the end of each episode everyone learns a valuable life lesson and everything is wrapped up in a neat little package. I was waiting the whole season for two thirds of the town to die, but I'm unsure whether that will happen. That's what would make it interesting!


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Dec 12, 2006)

overall I found it interesting enough to keep watching. Its not the kind of show I would ever buy the DVDs or write fan fiction about...but its fun enough to keep watching.


----------



## Connavar (Aug 11, 2007)

I have started watching this i have found it pretty interesting. Dark,apocalyptic stuff i like.

Jake is pretty mysterious how he can do alot of things like he is some specialist for a drifter. 

So far i have only watched the first two eps but i hope it keeps being this interesting.


----------



## Hypes (Aug 13, 2007)

After having finished the entire season, I have mixed feelings. It did pick up around episode 7 and onwards, and in some ways I think they did good bringing back the show after cancelling it half-way through the season, but unfortunately it really ran out of steam towards the season finale, with the last three episodes being almost painful to watch.

It's a shame, because there really was a lot of potential in the entire concept, but they should have toned down the focus on the bombing plot and the people behind it. Watching the shaping of a post-apocalyptic America was intriguing to watch.

Perhaps they can redeem themselves in the second season, if there ever is one.


----------



## Stone (Aug 13, 2007)

Have to agree with Hypes views on this.  I also watched the whole series and thought it did become interesting half way through and had some good episodes but was left feeling rather disappointed at the ending.  Word from the US is that the show was cancelled at the end of Season 1, much to the annoyance of many fans.  Said fans then voiced their displeasure to the network in some numbers only for the network to change it's mind and commission a number of additional episodes (a shortened season 2 if you like).  However, unless these episodes are something exceptional i can't see me continuing with it and would think its long term future is as bleak as the world it portrays.


----------



## Connavar (Aug 14, 2007)

Its a shame when an interesting series likes this becomes a fan favorite it must get canceled.

All the crappy shows just seem to go on forever.....


----------



## Brigitte (Sep 3, 2007)

Personally, I think "Jericho" is one of the best shows on television (I haven't watched "Lost" in years, so I can't state an opinion on that).  Yeah, the sappy lessons were pretty bad, but they were only in the first half of Season 1.  I remember the last half being captivating the entire time and I was utterly confused why they would even consider cancelling the show.  To each their own, but I have to give Jericho a lot of credit--they boldly went where most TV shows never go (a.k.a, into a non-crime, non-reality show realm).


----------



## Connavar (Sep 4, 2007)

The sappy lessons didnt bother me at all cause frankly thats soo american that you are use to it by now.....


The rest of the show is very creative and interesting.  I got more of the first season that i ever did of the crappy and ultra overrated stuff called Lost....


----------



## unclejack (Sep 4, 2007)

I watched the pilot episode for Jericho on the internet a few months after it came out and it was really good. It was pretty intriguing and interesting and it was very good as far as character development. It is kind of a morbid theme for a show though so you have to be willing to follow it through all the way. I just didn't follow it any further cuz I just didn't have the time and willingness to follow another show. My favorite show always has been and always will be the 4400 and I just didn't have time for another show.


----------



## The_Warrior (Sep 5, 2007)

I really thought this was canceld, but actally it's coming back, Due to fans. Well think of the bright side, the actors still have a job.


----------



## Quokka (Sep 5, 2007)

I watched alot of the first season, missing episodes here and there and if not great it was entertaining enough. In some ways I'll be more looking forward to what is aired as season 2 knowing that its not got a long shelf life. Hopefully they might try and actually tell a story arch without needing to keep adding endless twists and turns just so that they can keep the show going as long as the ratings hold out.


----------



## Sledgeka (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm quite happy its coming back, one of the best shows I saw in 2006. it just shows how when fans combine together and tell these excecutives that they are not happy of cancelling a good show such as Jericho. It makes people sit up and take notice.

Here in Australia it ran on a FTA Station that decided it was no longer good enough to contiune showing it because it had been cancelled which ticked off many viewers down under as they have 8 episodes to show till the end of Series 1. In desperation I have had to get the rest from the net.

Looking Forward to Series 2!


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree, it is one of the best shows on TV.  When they cancelled it, I was happy to buy some nuts and mess with CBS.  Good thing they donated them to a good cause _and_ brought the show back, even for a midseason.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 27, 2007)

i'm looking forward to this, app if the season looks good, they will extend to a full season. what i wonder is, i'm watching here, in the uk, cbs have stated that they will extend to a full season if there is enough interest, but i can't show my interest to them from here (not by WATCHING at any rate), so how will they know the program has so much popular support outside of the states? (just come off browsing a coupl'a petition sites, and it does seem popular)


----------



## roddglenn (Dec 5, 2007)

I absolutely loved the first series - damn glad they're bringing back for a 2nd season.


----------



## filmnut (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey below is a link to a live interview with Clare Carey (Mary Bailey) on Jericho. She was so cool! We talked Jericho, her indie film Submission and more...

theStream.tv - Filmnut - live interactive internet television - a semper mental production - live from the future with stuart paap - lovestream - filmnut - coin-op tv live - super awesome amazing - the blood stream

Jeff


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for that


----------



## KJ Pixie (Feb 3, 2008)

When is Jericho scheduled to come back?  Sometime in February (does the 22nd sound right)?


----------



## rune (Feb 9, 2008)

Ive been watching this for a while, not sure how many series there are , but Ive enjoyed what ive seen so far.  Cant help but wonder though , where is it going?


----------



## KJ Pixie (Feb 28, 2008)

Okay, I'm just gonna put it out there, but I absolute love the new series of Jericho.  God, this really rocks above all those other mundane crime drama TV shows.  I seriously cannot understand why people haven't caught on to it.

For all those interested, its on Tuesday nights at 10:00 PM EST.  You really should watch it.  It's a geat show.


----------



## Jardax (Feb 22, 2010)

I really liked Jericho because it was totally different than other shows about heroes if evil times. Jericho authors were very brave if they implemented those conspiracy plots about US organizations creating holocaust in own country. 5 stars for that.

I must admit there were numerous factical nonsences.

I remember a farm guy who told something like: "My corn field is ok, that radioctive water was not able to to get inside of plants, i am giving my corn to my sister and she is fine."  
I am sure his field will shine but after all... this series was very good. 

I heard CBS got 6 millions of nuts in letters from fans after cancellation.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 22, 2010)

Jericho's downfall lay in the change of US government with the removal from power of figures widely despised nationally and globally, this changed the political, social and thus entertainment landscape.  The threat to the American people was no longer justifiably coming from within the government. The market is however still there and maybe someone will see this and pick up where the show left off. Jennings & Rahl was obviously based on Xe Services LLC (Blackwater) and as they seem to be teflon coated in the press and courts there is clear scope for drama there.


----------



## Jardax (Feb 22, 2010)

Tsujigiri said:


> ......... Jennings & Rahl was obviously based on Xe Services LLC (Blackwater) .........



Jennings&Rahl (a powerful company) was probably based on Halliburton and Ravenwood (Company of mercenaries responsible for killing all patients in a local hospital) was based on Blackwater (Xe). 

Of course Ravenwood worked for Jennings and Rahl.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes.....as I said.  Incidentally, when Stanley comments on the fact that his corn was safe from the effects of rain borne fallout he was more or less factual.  Ears of corn were found to be protected from fallout due to the nature of the plant, whereas other raw agricultural products fared less well, potatoes for example have to be scrubbed and peeled before they become &quot;safe&quot;.  Wheat and bran may be subjected to cleanin processes during milling, but the resulting flour is still a risky propisition in terms of residual radioactivity even when exposed to low levels of fallout.  Much of the information in the show is drawn from factual or real world sources, although some of it is essentially dramatised for entertainment, for example when Robert Hawkins colleage arrives aith severe radiation poisoning, he would have been highly unlikely to manage to travel as he exhibited symptoms akin to exposure to levels of 1,000–5,000 rem or higher.


----------



## Jardax (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, you are right concerning colleague of Hawkins. Another great idea was to hide a nuclear bomb inside house with own family i have read somewhere profesinally created nucler bomb will survive crash of aircraft but still. I also liked the scene when people in panic isolated their houses bcause of radioctive rain. They then jumped on streets into same radioctive water to celebrate rain is away.

Ok, i saw here a post about another similar series - Jeremiah, i have to get it somewhere to check it out.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 22, 2010)

I am also curious about Jeremiah, I enjoyed Babylon 5 immensely, and also Jericho so a combination of the B5 creator JMS and post apocalyptic scenario is immensely appealing.

There was a comment in Jericho about clearing away the topsoil of the fields folowing the fallout downpour, but nothing further was heard about this. I wonder if they realised just what an immense undertaking it was to clear the top 18 inches of soil from arable land.


----------



## Jardax (Feb 22, 2010)

Definitely agree with you, Straczynski is great! There were some rumors ST DS9 got some ideas from B5 scenario. I liked Babylon 5 much much more than DS Nine. 
Londo Mollari and his servant were just lovely, Peter Jurasik did so great job. 
I saw all seasons (twice) and also all movies + Crusade. I was so sad when they cancelled Crusade in the middle of 1st season without finding a cure for Earth. They also cancelled planed movie - Memory of Shadows... 

Concerning Jericho - there is a comics with third season about civil war, someone has posted on my blog.

Ok, we can exchange our opinion after watching the Jeremiah.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 22, 2010)

I have some good news regarding Memory of Shadows, it hasn't been cancelled, JMS put it on hold for a couple of years as he felt he couldn't proceed with the film after the passing of Richard Biggs and Andreas Katsulas.

He has stated that he may be prepared to proceed with this film at some time in the next couple of years.

I will look forward to a discussion about Jeremiah!


----------



## Jardax (Feb 22, 2010)

Great news, thanks! Bad doctor and GKar have passed. I also missed Susochka Ivanova in last season because Lochley was not as great as Susan was. She always harassed with a kicked ass.


----------

